# another question from confused clomid chick



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

This may sound daft   - but am on day 3 of my second cycle of clomid and am thinking about my scan next week at which the nurse will see when I'm ready for my hcg injection.

Thing is, noone really gave us any advice during my first cycle - after my hcg injection about 1)when I would ovulate and 2) how often we should get down to  after I had been jabbed.

only I've read two different pieces of advice now - A)that we should get jiggy every other day the day following the hcg injection and B) that it should be every day including the one that you have the hcg.

which is the right way to go? (not that my dh would mind any extra portions (tmi) going his way!)

also - while on clomid is there anything wrong with 'doing the deed' while taking the tabs? or are you meant to wait until you've finished them?


A confused clomid chick with too much time on her hands!

S
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi sweetheart,
theres no probs with while on Clomid, theres no probs with that anytime of the month!
The stats are that the more you make love during your cycle the more chance you have of becoming pregnant, at LEAST every other day would be benefitial.
The rules are you can never have enough(THE RULES ARE THERE ARE NO RULES!)
if only you could here my brad pitt impression , if you have never seen "Fight Club" you now think im a nutter!
Good luck poppet!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Natalie - the very answer my hubby will have wanted to hear!  

The only thing I have to do now is make sure I stay awake long enough for him to get home from work! (and getting up for work at 4.30am every day that won't be easy!)

Every day this site leaves me that little less  about all this!

cheers for the advice!


S
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

no probs sweetie anytime. x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Just thought I would add my tuppence worth!

Has your DH had a SA test?  If sperm count is normal then ok to   every day!  However, if sperm count is low then every other day is recommended to give counts time to increase.

Also, agree that its ok to  while taking Clomid. You are lucky, I still have   on the days Im taking Clomid so its out the question!

Another point, I spoke with Infertility Network UK and they advised me to  every 2 - 3 days when no .  That way there is always sperm ready and waiting for the egg  

Best of luck this month.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for that extra info - some more top tips from a fellow clomid chick.

It's amazing the different scenarios that you can play out in your head while taking these tabs - but then when you're not getting the advice from your consultant it's hardly surprising! DH count is ok apparantly so another thumbs up for lots of   moments over the next 12 days or so. Better get some afternoon naps in - or get hubby to ' work from home' for a bit!!

What a bummer you still get   while on Clomid - don't you ever get any   free days at all in your cycle? what do they put it down to?

This drug can have so many different affects on people.

 for this month

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I don't have the injection to trigger ovulation but thought you might find this of interest (sorry, I've cut & paste it from another post I left as I'm being lazy !!)

A good sign to look out for when you are actually ovulating is the fertile EWCM (egg white cervical mucus which is clear & stretchy - semi fertile mucus is more creamy & usually appears as you approach ovulation). Also, your cervix position should be high & soft (as is easy access for the little swimmers)...but you should be aware that the semen can resemble EWCM... "Avoid checking your cervical fluid just before or after intercourse as arousal and seminal fluids will skew your observations."

You may also fins this of interest...

"When you feel ovulation pain (not everyone does) you can feel it before, during or even just after ovulation, and many other kinds of cramps or twinges can be mistaken for it, so it is not a good indicator for pinpointing ovulation on a particular day. It provides an additional clue, like other secondary fertility signs. Ovulation pain can not be used as a primary indicator for pinpointing ovulation."

"Cervical fluid is produced by your cervix as you approach ovulation due to increased estrogen. It flows from the cervix into the vagina where it can easily be observed. Your cervical fluid changes throughout your cycle, increasing in quantity and becoming more clear and stretchy as you get closer to ovulation.

In the most common pattern, cervical fluid starts out dry after your period and then gets sticky, then creamy, then wet and watery, becoming most like eggwhite as you get closer to ovulation. Usually it dries up quickly after ovulation. You may get different types of cervical fluid on the same day."

Take a look at this...

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Intercourse_Timing_and_Frequency.html

"Your probability of conception is increased when you have intercourse multiple times in your fertile window. While it is true that sperm concentrations decrease slightly with increasing intercourse frequency, frequent intercourse is still more likely to result in conception than infrequent intercourse for couples with no male factor fertility issues. Each additional act of intercourse within your fertile window increases your probability of conception for that cycle."

We were told every day (at the very least every other day) from cd10 onwards (I ovulate cd14/15) as the more sperm the more chance of one "catching" the egg....

I wish you loads of luck & fingers crossed 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Nat,
Sorry babe im probably being dizzy but how can i tell if my cervix is high and soft?

My ovulation pain feels similar to period pain if that helps anyone?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nats

If cervix is high, soft & open then it'll be hard to reach & feel kinda squigy & soft, bit like your lips...if its low & firm & closed (like other "infertile" times) then it will be easy to reach & feel more like tip of your nose...it can take a little time to be able to differeniate but if you check your cervix throughout a cycle you'll notice the difference....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey - I would never have known that you can get 'fertile signs' from yer 'bits' like that!

You're obviously well read up on this Natasha.....you could give Zita West a run for her money. 

Talking of which - I saw her on telly a couple of weeks ago - and she came up with some theory about women not wearing thongs as it could affect their fertility!!have you ever heard of that before?

God - the days of VPL could well be on their way back to a certain house in Essex!

have a good weekend peeps! and lots of     to the clomid chicks!

S
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

sorry Nat im still confused what bit am i feeling? do you mean inside my ladies bits or outside? do i need a torch and a climbing rope to find my cervix or are you talking about my ladie garden? 
How do i find the holy cervix


----------

